# San Diego training trip vs Phoenix?



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Due to corporate stupidity, I have a free airline ticket to any America West destination... and the week after Christmas off work... so I'm thinking BIG MILES and SUNSHINE!

I'm deciding between SD and Phoenix ... can you SoCal guys offer any tips? Riding areas (away from the city, want to do this on the cheap)

Thanks
Creak


----------



## fracisco (Apr 25, 2002)

*If San Diego*

If San Diego, then I would recommend trying to find a place to stay in North SD County - e.g. Carlsbad, Encinitas, etc. Good jumping off point to inland or stay at PCH.

But, I live in L.A., and I have no idea what a motel would go for.


----------



## Fast_C50 (Dec 8, 2005)

phoenix won't have the climbing that SoCal offers...you should check out around the Palm Springs area.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

*San Diego area*



Creakyknees said:


> Due to corporate stupidity, I have a free airline ticket to any America West destination... and the week after Christmas off work... so I'm thinking BIG MILES and SUNSHINE!
> 
> I'm deciding between SD and Phoenix ... can you SoCal guys offer any tips? Riding areas (away from the city, want to do this on the cheap)
> 
> ...


+

I am headed that way myself right about that time. We stay out east of the mts about an hour from the SD airport in a desert town called Borrego Springs. Nice town, great riding around there..not one fast food franchise in the whole town yet. You ride up the east slope of the Coast range for the climbs or around the desert if there is a weather event at altitude. I usually spend a month there. Saturday morning group ride with the locals who tend to be a bit older..No traffic to speak of other than Friday evening and Sunday evening as people bail in and out of the megaoplis..I think Phoenix is more crowded this time of year with all the winter escapees there..
Don Hanson


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

I think the Socal/SD/Palm Springs/Borrega Springs area would be better than Phoenix. If it was an AZ only choice I'd go to Tucson.


----------

